# Can you get scammed through paypal?



## davie23223

Is this how it works, person A sends the money through paypal then person B recieves the package. What if person B lie'd and said he did send the package already while person A did not get it for a month


----------



## 4W4K3

PayPal certifies all accounts. If the person you are paying is "un-verified" don't go through with it.

They have a place where you can make complaints, and stuf like that. But for the most part PayPal is safe. Ask ther person for there home phone number nad address, and do a reverse look up to make SURE it a residential addres and real person. Also, make sure thy have alot of other positive sales, or you trust them ALOT.

NEVER take money orders, huge scam. I have succesfully received 2 mony orders in my time, no scam. But it's just not safe, ESPECIALLY international ones.

http://www.sccfcu.org/asp/services/service_6_3.asp -Google "money order scam" a million stories are available. PayPal and eBay however are pretty error free if you can buy/sell with good judgement.


----------



## davie23223

I'm verified, how do i know if he/she is verified?


----------



## 4W4K3

Not really sure, I only sell things and receive money  I guess you would have to go through there eBay feedback to see if they are a good buyer/seller or not, or if they are from the forums review there posts and all that.

Generally, if you can't find enough feeback on a person online, you don't want deal with them. I bought/sold alot of things through forums for a good 1-2 years before I ever got an eBay and Paypal account, so if someone needs a reference I can send them to a forum buddy.


----------

